# cesarean delivery question



## BABS37 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi. I had asked this question once before but got vaginal delivery codes and I'm not sure that's right. 

My doc did a cesarean delivery after a failed vaginal delivery. Patient is new and has no history having any care with this doctor. Also, this is her first baby. Someone said to use 59400 codes- which to me, was a failure. Then I was told to use 59620- but that to me, means after she has a had a previous c-section delivery of another child- which I have no history of. 

So, in this case, do I just code 59514 for the successful C-section?

Thank you!!!


----------



## BABS37 (Dec 28, 2011)

I am also wondering what the diagnosis is that I use for this?


----------



## ajs (Dec 28, 2011)

bbierman81 said:


> Hi. I had asked this question once before but got vaginal delivery codes and I'm not sure that's right.
> 
> My doc did a cesarean delivery after a failed vaginal delivery. Patient is new and has no history having any care with this doctor. Also, this is her first baby. Someone said to use 59400 codes- which to me, was a failure. Then I was told to use 59620- but that to me, means after she has a had a previous c-section delivery of another child- which I have no history of.
> 
> ...



Yes you just code for the c-section, unless you are going to be providing the postpartum care in the office.  In that case you would use 59515 to include both.  

The dx code will be whatever condition caused the need to move to c-section.  Was there shoulder dystocia, or pelvic/cephalic disproportion?  Did labor slow down or stop?  Just depends on what the reason for the c-section was...there is no such thing as a "failed vagnial delivery" in dx coding.


----------



## BABS37 (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for your help! I have to send the report back because 'failed trial of vaginal delivery' is literally all he gave me for a dx and there is nothing in this report indicating there was even a problem. Ugh. Documentation needs some work  

Thanks again!


----------

